# indoor cardio exercises like burpee's and Mountain Climbers



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

So the only cardio I do is go out on my bike every now and then and hit the bad a couple of times a week but my physio told me to lay of the heavy bag.

What are some good indoor exercises I could do ?I dont want to do any strength exercises what could aggravate my arm so Ive started doing these 2 exercises











Anything else besides these and the likes of tuck jumps star jumps ?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

i like a circuit of most of the above with step-ups in between the intervals 45sec rounds and i am toasted.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

skipping?

Plyo lunges


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Loads of things to choose from, one bit of advice is get a cheap heart rate monitor and set your zones etc then use the time for your working heart rate to return to resting heart rate as your goal, so your new target will be to get to resting heart rate figure in a lower time,plus reduce your resting heart rate overall as you get fitter.

As to exercises squats, bastards (burpees with a star jump at the end) Bears with a home made sand bag (fill an old kit back with as many kilos of sand or grains to desired weights)


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> Loads of things to choose from, one bit of advice is get a cheap heart rate monitor and set your zones etc then use the time for your working heart rate to return to resting heart rate as your goal, so your new target will be to get to resting heart rate figure in a lower time,plus reduce your resting heart rate overall as you get fitter.
> 
> As to exercises squats, bastards (burpees with a star jump at the end) Bears with a home made sand bag (fill an old kit back with as many kilos of sand or grains to desired weights)


any recommendations wherre to get a heart rate monitor from ?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Argos, Boots even Liddle sell em.


----------

